# ipf: "bad" connection



## hunter_lv (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello again!
as I understand, noone here can help me with my problem:http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16709

So I tried to figure out myself, but now I found another unknown for me issue: I can't find information about log which is returned by ipmon:

```
ipmon[508]: 10:34:32.948379 fxp0 @0:2 b yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy,4647 -> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx,22 PR tcp len 20 48 -S IN bad
```
is there someone who knows, what does "bad" mean in this log?
there are no information in man pages...


----------

